# Jay 4/21



## Savemeasammy (Apr 19, 2014)

I will be at Jay on 4/21 with my wife.  If anyone is going to be there, and wants to make a few turns, let me know.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 21, 2014)

Bumping this in case anyone happens to be heading up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2014)

And?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 22, 2014)

My wife and I had a ski date!  I didn't figure anyone would be up there on a Monday, but you never know!

We had a great day of skiing.  My wife enjoyed it more than she expected.  We had lunch outside in the sunshine, and we tied our coats around our waists for the last few runs.  She liked Jay and would like to go back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2014)

Glad to hear!  Our family really enjoys Jay Peak!  You son would do well there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

